# cpu usage unusually too much



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

just 3 tabs open in chrome and task manager shows more than 90%
opera browser was using more cpu hence i uninstalled and got chrome
but still not much change


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Chrome is a system performance hog, but lets see what else is running:

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

the speccy result is attached.
for this laptop it seems too much cpu used for the operation


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When are you doing with Chrome and seeing high CPU usage?

At the time of the Speccy report, there are seven Chrome processes and Skype is open. Those are your two performance hogs.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Mmmm seems i will have to stop skype from starting at boot. if not chrome i will have to be happy with internet explorer . i will try and see .


----------

